# Blizzard plows



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Anyone running them? I've been looking for a used plow to put on my 1500 for a back up, and I found a complete set up for $1500. All I've ever used is western


----------



## festerized (May 19, 2007)

Like to get one of these for my Ariens 20/42 lawn tractor


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

I've got a western too... Here's a good forum with lots of Blizzard users...http://www.plowsite.com/forumdisplay.php?f=49


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

iT APPEARS THAT blizzard, western and fisher are all owned by the same company.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Well I ended up buying it, it's a brand new 6 year old plow someone used to do their own driveway. Still has 99% of the original cutting edge


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

I run westernplows have no advice on that brand . Post some pics of your new snow pusher .


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

I gotta get lights for it, they never put them on.


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

What moves the plow . Oil pump or electric winch .


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Pump.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Here's one more.






.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Nice looking set up. Most of the guys I know prefer Myers plows, but I don't know that there is anything wrong with those Blizzard plows, they look tough enough.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

tgeb said:


> Nice looking set up. Most of the guys I know prefer Myers plows, but I don't know that there is anything wrong with those Blizzard plows, they look tough enough.



The more I look into them, the more I like them. I really like the idea of the "power plow". The ends go out to add another foot to each side, and can go into full scoop mode, or half scoop. I might be selling my v plow and getting one of those. I want to run this to see how the quality is though.


----------



## pappagor (Jan 29, 2008)

now all you need is a snow storm :thumbup:


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

jlsconstruction said:


> The more I look into them, the more I like them. I really like the idea of the "power plow". The ends go out to add another foot to each side, and can go into full scoop mode, or half scoop. I might be selling my v plow and getting one of those. I want to run this to see how the quality is though.



Never heard anyone wanting to change from v-plow to straight. Most guys say the other way around .


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

pappagor said:


> now all you need is a snow storm :thumbup:



7" coming Wednesday.

This is just a back up truck though.



skillman said:


> Never heard anyone wanting to change from v-plow to straight. Most guys say the other way around .



All we ever use a v for is for the scoop. We never use it in v. That f v plow looks nice to.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=OE9b5rsPaws


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

The wideouts seem to be the new one to have . With wings pushing out left and right . From 8' to a 10' is nice .


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

skillman said:


> The wideouts seem to be the new one to have . With wings pushing out left and right . From 8' to a 10' is nice .



That's what I was talking about. I thought blizzard called the power plows.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

The fv is sweet. Best of both worlds

Except no snow rolling 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=dvGRQByK9VE


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

In last 5 seasons of plowing on most recent western pro plus . I've changed electric motor , hoses , oil , filters , gland nuts , lightbulbs , split bearings , solenoid valve with coils . Popped off my light cover .


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

This one looks good.


----------

